# Wax applicator recommendation please



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I’m using obsession wax phantom which doesn’t come with an applicator

I’ve used a couple of my older items applicators which was new at the time of using but a few years old, so maybe things have moved on

The issue I’m finding it’s leaving chalky bits on the applicator and pad itself becomes crunchy and non soft after a use of waxing the car


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've moved onto the Autofiness waxmate XL which fits most of my 200ml jars perfectly and I really like.

Not sure if you're meaning the applicator becomes crunchy and non soft after or during use? 

I always wash my applicators after each use othetwise I'd suspect the wax on it would harden on it though it sounds as if you might be overloading the applicator.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

The UFO applicators from in2detailing are excellent. As said though wash out what you've used after each wax session.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Wilco said:


> The UFO applicators from in2detailing are excellent. As said though wash out what you've used after each wax session.


How do you wash them - by hand or a 40* wash in the machine? Do you use detergent?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Stoner said:


> How do you wash them - by hand or a 40* wash in the machine? Do you use detergent?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I wash my applicators out with warm water a bit of fairy in the sink, gently work it in, rinse and repeat as required, allow to air dry...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Andy - I always struggled to get them clean or ruined them in the washer. I will give the Fairly Liquid method a go :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ufo type solid foam applicators from aliexpress. 53p each delivered from China.


Very soft foam and no sharp edges.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Cheers - I will take a look. Easier than washing them each time I suppose


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

At 53p a go they are pretty much disposable :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> At 53p a go they are pretty much disposable :thumb:


I agree. Makes life much easier than worrying about washing and/or cross contamination. Thanks for the info - much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

using wo-wo applicators for wax  and i stick them in the machine at 40c sprayed with adams microfiber revitalizer and brightner


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Wilco said:


> The UFO applicators from in2detailing are excellent. As said though wash out what you've used after each wax session.


Which applicators are these Wilco had a look on in2detailing are they these ones?

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/paint-protection/applicators/scholl-concepts-black-wax-dressing-foam-hand-puck-130x50mm.html


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

BruceVolvo said:


> Which applicators are these Wilco had a look on in2detailing are they these ones?
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/paint-protection/applicators/scholl-concepts-black-wax-dressing-foam-hand-puck-130x50mm.html


Can't see the ones I think Wilco means on in2detailing's site but these are the ones I use which I think are the same ones he's referring too. Unfortunately they are out of stock.

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/Premium-Edgeless-UFO-Foam-Wax-Applicator?search= Applicator


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Can't see the ones I think Wilco means on in2detailing's site but these are the ones I use which I think are the same ones he's referring too. Unfortunately they are out of stock.
> 
> http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/Premium-Edgeless-UFO-Foam-Wax-Applicator?search= Applicator


Hi Welsh, your thoughts on the UFO's, any good?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Having looked on in2detailing it would seem they aren't listed now. I got another four last week and they are brilliant. The ones Welsh Quattro linked to do look the same though. :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi Welsh, your thoughts on the UFO's, any good?


Same available for 53p delivered from China and they are superb. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Same available for 53p delivered from China and they are superb. :thumb:


Any links pal?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*64p free delivery*

50p free delivery for a UFO applicator below :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...97d7-4f38-8a50-6d1210c2183c&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Hex applicator pad*

Hex applicator pad 2 for £3..83 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luc...091a-48d3-baf1-cea902658a06&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luc...-9fb5-9fb9d1a5333b,scm-url:1007.13339.99728.0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luc...-9fb5-9fb9d1a5333b,scm-url:1007.13339.99728.0


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I honk maybe the issue is I wasn’t washing it out

My previous wax came with applicators and never had issues


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've just changed to these

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/elite-soft-edge-ultrafine-wax-applicators-twin-pack/

I was really impressed.


----------

